# techno hd series cnc router need help



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Today I power on my techno hd series cnc router for the first time every thing is ok but I forget to remove the 2 metal brakets which is bolted on the gantry and the body.<br />
I start the machine and press y+ to move in y direction but the gantry dosent move and vibrate beasuce its fixed.<br />
<br />
Now the question is that is their is any damage to the stepper motor or the shimpo reducer which is fixed with the stepper motor or the gear? I press the y+ button for 1 or max 2 seconds then stop when ia saw that its not moving.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Remove the bolt and give her another go. Is zero where zero was? If not maybe just a reset, but unlikely everything broke. Something may have and I bet you'll see what when you give it another go.

Keep in mind I am not a Dr nor do I play one on tv.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank.you for the reply but some peoples said that stepper motors slip internaly when their is resistance.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Remove the shipping stabilizers if you have not done so already. Open the computer interface and set your jog speed around 15 to 20 inches per minute (or mm equivalent)
and set you jog to step. Try moving the X and Y axis again. I doubt you hurt the drive motors so long as you didn't try to continually move the gantry while it was locked.

Some of the Techno machines use timing belts between the motor and the screw.
If you have a gray box that the motor is mounted to there should be a belt inside. If so remove the cover and inspect the belt. These are cogged timing belts.

Do you have stepper drives or servo drives? My LC Series machine has servo's.

If you cannot find the problem you can email Techno. They have service techs that will ask questions and give you suggestions based on the model you have purchased. 

Good luck. Techno makes nice and affordable machines.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
I send email to techno they said their is no damage to the stepper motor or the gear beacuse the stepper motors slip internally when their is resistance. 

In my machine their is no belt on y and x axis the stepper motor is fixed with shimpo japan reducers only on z exis their is belt.

One other guy said that stepper motors is under power. The gears needs more power to damage then what the stepper motor have.

Whats ur suggestion.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Abid said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I send email to techno they said their is no damage to the stepper motor or the gear beacuse the stepper motors slip internally when their is resistance.
> 
> In my machine their is no belt on y and x axis the stepper motor is fixed with shimpo japan reducers only on z exis their is belt.
> ...


Techno is pretty good at their design capabilities. I am sure the stepper motors are strong enough for what the machine was designed to do. If you are unsure, send emails to Techno and ask all the questions you have. They are good at providing all info you need. Customer service along with making a quality machine has always been their main concern. 

I am a very satisfied Techno customer.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Nine times out of 10 there will be no damage from what you described. Remove the obstruction and try again.

Bill


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank u for the reply 

Need help on this matter please give your attention 
.

I own a techno hd series cnc router.Today iam moving the gantry on - y direction and by mistake i didnt stop moving the gantry.
And when it reaches the limit on -y exis its stops immediately. Iam moving the gantry at high jog.

After that i move the gantry +y exis in high jog its* moving but slowly slowly. I stop moving and trun off the machine and trun on.

Then its moving as before in high jog.
My question is why this happens.


Thank you

You reply is appreciated .


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

It is possible that when you jog at high speed and hit the limit switch the interface may just automatically reduce the jog speed to prevent damage. You may want to pay more attention to what you are doing when running the machine before you create unnecessary damage. Never assume, because the machine can do something, that it is always the way *YOU* should do it.

When I do a high speed jog on my machine I stop the jog before it hits the limit. There is no need to hit the limit except when homing all axis at the start up, and the machine interface will control that speed.


----------



## Abid (Dec 6, 2013)

subtleaccents said:


> It is possible that when you jog at high speed and hit the limit switch the interface may just automatically reduce the jog speed to prevent damage. You may want to pay more attention to what you are doing when running the machine before you create unnecessary damage. Never assume, because the machine can do something, that it is always the way *YOU* should do it.
> 
> When I do a high speed jog on my machine I stop the jog before it hits the limit. There is no need to hit the limit except when homing all axis at the start up, and the machine interface will control that speed.



Thank you very much for the reply.

Hmmm dear from.last week i heard one sound when i move the gantry in y exis the sound is from the left side.
I inspect and i think the sound is like ( tik tik tik) when i move the gantry in y exis its coming from the stepper motor from the back.

May be from the rear bearing.
But the machine is just 6 month old.

I own a techno hd series cnc router.

I also check the bolts which is to fix the stepper motor its fine.
Any idea about this.

Thank you


----------

